
Europe's AI Startups Don't Use AI - zhugeIiang
https://www.ft.com/content/21b19010-3e9f-11e9-b896-fe36ec32aece
======
golem14
Why is this surprising? "Using AI" is hyped up, and startups (maybe rightly)
believe that this gives them more investor interest and higher valuations. I
certainly see this in the US as well. Also, in many cases a startup might
employ something AI-ish in a non-essential way, which is better than outright
lies :)

